# Protest now in 6th of October Dandy Mall



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

... seems like there is a protest now in front of Dandy mall ... if true ...better avoid the area if you can..
:confused2:

... correction... protest staged in front of Telecom Egytp offices in Smart Village... no problems at Dandy Mall...


----------

